# The Dark Rock Cafe 2010



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Couldn't wait any longer, and we've had such pretty weather, I started my display this past weekend. Got the graveyard up and will now add more each week. Allow me to present The Dark Rock Cafe 2010...

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard1.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard2.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard3.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard4.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard5.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard6.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard7.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard8.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard9.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard10.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard11.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard12.jpg
http://www.thewarthogpen.com/graveyard_files/graveyard13.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing says "home" like a family plot


I like how you've placed some smaller items among the stones. It's reminiscent of what you see in actual graveyards when people leave little mementos near the graves of their family or friends.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great, Eyes. I like the candles lining the front.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

just a queston i have to ask. do you not like alice cooper or slipknot? :googly:

nice set up!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha! I was wondering about that too! I was like "When did Alice Cooper die?!"
Good looking stuff Eye's! Now I'm setting up some things this weekend for sure!
Might I ask, what are the four way fittings for on the top of your fencing for?
A little rope lighting perhaps? Either way looks great.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone I'm happy with the graveyard this year.

Roxyblue, That's the look I was going for and thanks for the comment that lets me know I got it right...or at least close.

Bone to pick, thank you.

Dark Angel and Darkwarker, I love Alice and Slipknot it's just part of my haunts back-story. I'll have to post the back-story soon so you can see where I was trying to go with the graveyard. 

Darkwarker, thought they looked the most like crosses and were made of PVC. I want skulls but, don't have time this year....maybe 2011.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the candles on the front!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good, I will start putting up my display this weekend.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice start Eyes!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------

